# Instrument cluster (bad, broken, scratched, etc.)



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone have an instrument cluster laying around (with chrome rings)?
C5 A6 (I have a 2002 Allroad).

Can be bad, broken, scratched, etc.
Looking for a cheap one to try a 'hack job'.
No junk yards in my area.

Could pay some cash (and certainly shipping) or 'in kind' with free window regulator clips for 2 windows (front or rear, any Audi or VW model I stock, your choice).

regulatorfix.com


----------

